# SE QLD: Princess & peasant pull pin on Pine



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

With a week of excellent fishing in the Pine, Her Highness and I decided to give it another shot yesterday.

HH launched at Bald Hills and rode her chariot downstream into a strengthening incoming tide, while the lazy peasant launched at Dohle's Rocks. My plan was to go out against the start of the tide, pick up a flattie or tailor, then ride the tide upstream to meet HH. The plan failed.

Instead I caught 4 tonnes of snot weed.  It was so thick that as soon as I cleared one lure and re-cast it, the other one was clogged. All snot weed was released, though some was damaged (and sworn at) during removal from the lures.

Her Highness and I met at Deepwater Bend and began the easy trip upstream, though still dogged by weed till the highway bridges. On the way HH picked up a 42 cm flattie, which looked more like a tadpole after Monday's catch. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=62414&p=660284

She paddled and I paddled and pedalled, but to no avail. HH went all the way to Petrie road bridges, for no fish other than a small catfish and 3 koala sightings. I stopped a couple of kms short for one 33 cm tailor. Short by far on the previous trip a week ago. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=62332 (2nd page)

We met again with no tales to tell, then parted company once again as I went koala spotting. An hour or so later HH called on the VHF to say he was off to the ramp, still for nada, which was also my state. We couldn't believe it was the same river system that we'd had such good results on.....maybe we caught them all? So it was goodbye from him, and goodbye from me, though I had a fair way to go to Dohle's, and told HH I'd call her when I caught a Jewie.

Half an hour later my RH reel signalled interest, and as I tightened the drag a click or two the LH buckled over as line screamed off the spool. Two clicks on that one, still screaming, and back to the smaller fish, which gave some curry. While this was happening the big hitter had stopped running, assumed bitten off. The fish was a 44 cm tailor in good nick. Back to retrieve the other line. Wait! There's something still there, with quite a bit of weight, and head shakes.

Oh there's colour. It's a ....










One more catch only - a 44 cm flattie. All that distance and time, for a couple of tiddlers, and one exciting double hook-up!

So after paddling for 8 hrs (HH) and 10 hours (peasant), we have therefore issued the decree that the Pine is finished, or at least we are with it. That's all folks!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice little jewy there trev.
way to go eh?
so snot weed still being snotty?
what hb you get the jewy on? you get her near deep-water bend again?
the pine been working for you and the princess, 
see ya out there.
wayno 8)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice one Trev.

But if you can, try to support the weight of the fish by the belly rather than hainging it by its lip. You can see its neck bent back holding it this way. This is particularly important for fish destined for release as damaged caused could be fatal down the track.

Kev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

BIGKEV said:


> Nice one Trev.
> 
> But if you can, try to support the weight of the fish by the belly rather than hainging it by its lip. You can see its neck bent back holding it this way. This is particularly important for fish destined for release as damaged caused could be fatal down the track.
> 
> Kev


I wondered how long it would be before someone pinned him on that.

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Trev.
> ...


Guilty. Thanks for the reminder Kev. I do now recall a warning about this on the forum a fair while ago.

The jewie did swim off ok, so I hope it is a survivor - good and timely advice lads.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Beekeeper said:


> I wondered how long it would be before someone pinned him on that.


hehehehe.....Not trying to pin him Jimbo, I know how excited he gets when he catches a fish so I can only imagine the urgency involved in trying to photograph this particular prize. Just some friendly advice....


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Shame to hear that the weed has moved in with a vengeance. It could at least have waited till Bass season opened :twisted: 
Looks like I'll have to look further afield for my fishing fix.
Anyone know if it all along the coast or are the Gold and Sunshine coasts all clear at this stage?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Spent a few hours in the pine this morning with bruus. Nothing for us but a couple of tiny flathead and a stinky catfish.

You sure the pics you have been showing us lately are not from your scrapbook Trev??


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

This time of year tends to suck in the pine. The snot weed usually hangs around for a few weeks, then I think the water temp changes and it dies off. Not long after the jellyfish will start rolling in and shutdown the fishing :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scoman said:


> Spent a few hours in the pine this morning with bruus. Nothing for us but a couple of tiny flathead and a stinky catfish.
> 
> You sure the pics you have been showing us lately are not from your scrapbook Trev??


Not at all Mark. We must be better fisherman than you two. :lol:



GaryD said:


> This time of year tends to suck in the pine. The snot weed usually hangs around for a few weeks, then I think the water temp changes and it dies off. Not long after the jellyfish will start rolling in and shutdown the fishing :lol:


Wish I'd known that a week ago....just spent hours and hours on several days, supposedly trolling, whereas all I did was catch snot weed. We may return after the jellyfish (there were some there yesterday). When we can expect that to be Gary?


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

I've only fished there for a couple of years but I wasn't expecting them so early wow. I would expect them to be there throughout summer. Whenever they are around the fishing gets tough.

In my experience the pine fishes best around feb-july. Though it seems like you guys are still doing OK (despite the annoying weed).


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Jewie! Interesting that it hit while you'd slowed down after hooking the tailor.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Nice Jewie! Interesting that it hit while you'd slowed down after hooking the tailor.


Hi Jim... I had an interesting catch myself at 0610, just minutes after launching... I was trolling along and saw a couple of swirls off to starboard, stopped and had a few casts, and then the trolling lure (Koolie) took off!

I couldn't believe that... a hard-body lure getting hit without being trolled... just laying inert in shallow water.

It was only a catfish, but makes you wonder, eh? Perhaps I've been fishing incorrectly all these years?

Cheers all, Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Trev... plenty of "P"'s in that post subject.

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Hey Trev... plenty of "P"'s in that post subject.
> 
> Jimbo


By P's do you mean plenty of pees in Pine (urine in Pine - my bladder problems).


----------

